# BORK installation and review



## a1Jim

Thanks for your informative review.


----------



## ic3ss

I looked at the bork a while back for my old unisaw but was unimpressed. It seems it's about the only retrofit available. The hardware is too flexible, it's not really a knife but a splitter that does not keep level with the top of the blade when elevated, and worst of all it's a sloppy installation design. I mean, a hose clamp, really? I don't have a better design so I have to limit myself here by saying that I won't be buying the bork.

I would be interested, however, to hear from you after many hours working with it on your saw.

Wayne


----------



## skywalker01

I felt exactly like you ic3ss, so I guess I'll be the sucker that took the plunge and try it out. My video kind of explains all the problems you're talking about, sorry it's so long. I can't wait to get some real time use out of it. I tell you if it doesn't pan out like I want I'm going to think hard about a PM2000. But like you said there isn't anything out there that is readily for sale to solve this problem. I saw a review of another system that looked VERY Promising but it was just a guy making one for himself in his lovely machine shop. Lucky guy.


----------



## b2rtch

I bought one for my Unisaw , I was extremely disappointed with it.
I now use the MC Splitter SteelPro and I am extremely happy with them.


----------



## ic3ss

That's good info, thanks Luke.


----------



## BuckI

I was curious of the price, the website should post price without having to shift through pages on the web page. For that amount of money a hose clamp to bolt it on is not what I was expecting. I hope you like it. Name is a little misleading as it took four hours to install.
Best,
Kevin


----------



## davidroberts

I looked into one a couple of years ago and my wife wanted to give it to me as a birthday gift. I got off on a tangent and never gave her the purchase info. Prices have really shot up. I believe the one I looked at - the original BORK - was about $70 give or take.


----------



## skywalker01

The original was made from aluminum, much less cost and wasn't as nice. It had a open end which gave it more opportunity to shoot out if problems arose. It also didn't have the capability to hold a guard. Quite honestly, i feel like $150 is a good price. The only other version that i saw a guy make should go for two times more, but he's not selling. So BORK kinda has a monopoly on the market. Here's the bottom line. Point me to something that is comparable for less money.


----------



## BuckI

Actually, I have a Merlin Splitter I have tried to get rid of for years as I upgraded saws twice now. I don't think they make them anymore, mine is for a Delta contractors left tilt. Wish this could help you out. If you can find one of those, it's probably more hefty, bolts in place and has a quick release tab to remove it off of the saw. Maybe try looking on eBay or another used market to see if someone has one. I bought it from Rockler for about a hundred bucks.


----------



## knotscott

I've had an original BORK since 2008, and now have an updated version plus the blade guard. I've been happy with all of them., but the new one is a considerably more evolved design. Once set up well, it works great (as you mentioned, it's a universal retrofit and it does take some effort, but it's not too bad once the concept clicks) . Nice review and video….thanks for posting.

Regarding the knife height…if you adjust it level with your most common blade heights, it's nearly a non-issue. If you ever need to adjust the knife height, it takes all of 15 or 20 seconds. It DOES raise and lower with the blade (unlike a splitter), but since it's essentially mounted on boom attached to the swing arm, it travels a greater distance both up and down than the blade.


----------

